# Why don't Mexicans immigrate to America legally?



## Donald Polish

Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
Is not America so hospitable? 
Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...


----------



## rhodescholar

They feel that americans owe them something, as if the US really belongs to them.  Its like the fakestinians in the west bank/gaza, they've been lied to for so many years about how their suffering is caused by the gringos in the US, that they've actually come to believe it.


----------



## Moonglow

Many don't have the money...If Trump is elected, tear down the Statue of Liberty...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The ignorance about Mexicans and Mexico is just astounding. 

Most are migrant workers who don't want to be  citizens. 

Sadly, the over-reaction of racist assholes in the US has resulted in many not being able to get home. 

Hundreds come across legally to shop or work and then go home.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We should probably deed California back to Mexico.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Or maybe it's time to send 82nd and 101st to Mexico city and annex the whole country take their oil and drug money


----------



## jon_berzerk

CrusaderFrank said:


> We should probably deed California back to Mexico.


but then we would have just that much border to watch 

--LOL


----------



## Hugo Furst

only til San Andreas quakes the last time.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How's this, tell the Mexican government you control your northern border or you're at war with the USA. The first people we arrest would be all the open border politicians on both sides of the border


----------



## Teddy Pollins

We don't allow them. They would like to. In large numbers. Mexicans are by far the largest country of origin for legal immigrants to the US. Something like 15% of all legal immigrants in the country.


----------



## rhodescholar

Luddly Neddite said:


> The ignorance about Mexicans and Mexico is just astounding.



You're a primary example.



> Most are migrant workers who don't want to be citizens.



Says who, you?  Why the fuck would they have almost 400K anchor babies per year if they did not want to manipulate the immigration laws?



> Sadly, the over-reaction of racist assholes in the US has resulted in many not being able to get home.



What?  Huh?  Who the fuck is stopping anyone from leaving the US?  You mean the prison guards of the federal prisons they are in for committing felonies in the US?



> Hundreds come across legally to shop or work and then go home.



"Hundreds" she says.  There are legitimate sources indicating that almost 1/3 of mexico has moved to the US, that's far, far more than "hundreds."


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rhodescholar said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorance about Mexicans and Mexico is just astounding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a primary example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most are migrant workers who don't want to be citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who, you?  Why the fuck would they have almost 400K anchor babies per year if they did not want to manipulate the immigration laws?
> 
> 
> About 7%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the over-reaction of racist assholes in the US has resulted in many not being able to get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  Huh?  Who the fuck is stopping anyone from leaving the US?  You mean the prison guards of the federal prisons they are in for committing felonies in the US?
> 
> 
> They risk being shot.
> 
> Nonetheless, most do come here for the jobs they were offered in advertisements in Mexico and/or coming back every year for the same job. And then they go home until next year. I've seen it and you can blame the US for inviting them.
> 
> Others come and go to sell drugs. Blame the US for that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds come across legally to shop or work and then go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hundreds" she says.  There are legitimate sources indicating that almost 1/3 of mexico has moved to the US, that's far, far more than "hundreds."
Click to expand...



You're wrong because you're ASSSSuming you know what I wrote. Open your mind and read it again. 

Hundreds DO come across LEGALLY to shop or work and then go home. I've seen it.

And your statement that one third of Mexico has moved to the US is just laughable and stupid. 

In spite of R obstruction, Obama has deported millions and increased Border Patrol to more than 18,500 on a 2000 mile border. Do the math. 

Sorry to disappoint you but there is now a net zero coming into the US.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Luddly Neddite said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorance about Mexicans and Mexico is just astounding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a primary example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most are migrant workers who don't want to be citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who, you?  Why the fuck would they have almost 400K anchor babies per year if they did not want to manipulate the immigration laws?
> 
> 
> About 7%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the over-reaction of racist assholes in the US has resulted in many not being able to get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  Huh?  Who the fuck is stopping anyone from leaving the US?  You mean the prison guards of the federal prisons they are in for committing felonies in the US?
> 
> 
> They risk being shot.
> 
> Nonetheless, most do come here for the jobs they were offered in advertisements in Mexico and/or coming back every year for the same job. And then they go home until next year. I've seen it and you can blame the US for inviting them.
> 
> Others come and go to sell drugs. Blame the US for that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds come across legally to shop or work and then go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hundreds" she says.  There are legitimate sources indicating that almost 1/3 of mexico has moved to the US, that's far, far more than "hundreds."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong because you're ASSSSuming you know what I wrote. Open your mind and read it again.
> 
> Hundreds DO come across LEGALLY to shop or work and then go home. I've seen it.
> 
> And your statement that one third of Mexico has moved to the US is just laughable and stupid.
> 
> In spite of R obstruction, Obama has deported millions and increased Border Patrol to more than 18,500 on a 2000 mile border. Do the math.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but there is now a net zero coming into the US.
Click to expand...



Those are usually referred to as TOURISTS, not IMIMGRANTS.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

WillHaftawaite said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorance about Mexicans and Mexico is just astounding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a primary example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most are migrant workers who don't want to be citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who, you?  Why the fuck would they have almost 400K anchor babies per year if they did not want to manipulate the immigration laws?
> 
> 
> About 7%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the over-reaction of racist assholes in the US has resulted in many not being able to get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  Huh?  Who the fuck is stopping anyone from leaving the US?  You mean the prison guards of the federal prisons they are in for committing felonies in the US?
> 
> 
> They risk being shot.
> 
> Nonetheless, most do come here for the jobs they were offered in advertisements in Mexico and/or coming back every year for the same job. And then they go home until next year. I've seen it and you can blame the US for inviting them.
> 
> Others come and go to sell drugs. Blame the US for that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds come across legally to shop or work and then go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hundreds" she says.  There are legitimate sources indicating that almost 1/3 of mexico has moved to the US, that's far, far more than "hundreds."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong because you're ASSSSuming you know what I wrote. Open your mind and read it again.
> 
> Hundreds DO come across LEGALLY to shop or work and then go home. I've seen it.
> 
> And your statement that one third of Mexico has moved to the US is just laughable and stupid.
> 
> In spite of R obstruction, Obama has deported millions and increased Border Patrol to more than 18,500 on a 2000 mile border. Do the math.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but there is now a net zero coming into the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are usually referred to as TOURISTS, not IMIMGRANTS.
Click to expand...



No, they're not "tourists". 

Tourists don't come and go to work and shop. Drive around the parking lots of, for example, Costco. You'll see a lot of big SUVs from states in Mexico. Same with the Univ of AZ and Pima College in Tucson. 

This is very common in other countries as well. I've seen people going from France to Belgium and back again - for work and and shopping. 

As for Mexico - In spite of R obstruction, Obama has deported millions and increased Border Patrol to more than 18,500 on a 2000 mile border. Do the math.

Sorry to disappoint you but there is now a net zero coming into the US


----------



## rhodescholar

Luddly Neddite said:


> As for Mexico - In spite of R obstruction, Obama has deported millions and increased Border Patrol to more than 18,500 on a 2000 mile border. Do the math. Sorry to disappoint you but there is now a net zero coming into the US



You're either incredibly stupid, or just very bad at trolling.


----------



## Oldglory1

Luddly Neddite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorance about Mexicans and Mexico is just astounding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a primary example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most are migrant workers who don't want to be citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who, you?  Why the fuck would they have almost 400K anchor babies per year if they did not want to manipulate the immigration laws?
> 
> 
> About 7%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the over-reaction of racist assholes in the US has resulted in many not being able to get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  Huh?  Who the fuck is stopping anyone from leaving the US?  You mean the prison guards of the federal prisons they are in for committing felonies in the US?
> 
> 
> They risk being shot.
> 
> Nonetheless, most do come here for the jobs they were offered in advertisements in Mexico and/or coming back every year for the same job. And then they go home until next year. I've seen it and you can blame the US for inviting them.
> 
> Others come and go to sell drugs. Blame the US for that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds come across legally to shop or work and then go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hundreds" she says.  There are legitimate sources indicating that almost 1/3 of mexico has moved to the US, that's far, far more than "hundreds."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong because you're ASSSSuming you know what I wrote. Open your mind and read it again.
> 
> Hundreds DO come across LEGALLY to shop or work and then go home. I've seen it.
> 
> And your statement that one third of Mexico has moved to the US is just laughable and stupid.
> 
> In spite of R obstruction, Obama has deported millions and increased Border Patrol to more than 18,500 on a 2000 mile border. Do the math.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but there is now a net zero coming into the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are usually referred to as TOURISTS, not IMIMGRANTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not "tourists".
> 
> Tourists don't come and go to work and shop. Drive around the parking lots of, for example, Costco. You'll see a lot of big SUVs from states in Mexico. Same with the Univ of AZ and Pima College in Tucson.
> 
> This is very common in other countries as well. I've seen people going from France to Belgium and back again - for work and and shopping.
> 
> As for Mexico - In spite of R obstruction, Obama has deported millions and increased Border Patrol to more than 18,500 on a 2000 mile border. Do the math.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but there is now a net zero coming into the US
Click to expand...


BS!  You got a viable link that there is net zero illegals coming into the U.S today?   What does it matter anyway since Obama won't deport any already here unless they are "convicted" criminals?   He just recently gave a stay of deportation to 5 million of them with U.S. born kids?   Not to mention DACA which included a stay of deportation to nearly 2 millions kids brought here illegally by their parents all by EO and without congress' approval.   He allowed about 30,000 to be released from detainment many of whom were convicted criminals.    Obama's illegal immigration enforcement record is dismal.


----------



## charwin95

Donald Polish said:


> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...


Good question but it's not that simple for people that are unfortunate. 
For you or me can go anywhere we want to travel and go to their immigration offices and state your intentions. You will be ask series and serious questions etc etc. bottom line you have money. At high percentage you will get approved. 
On the other side Mexicans or any other people that are unfortunate. Can also do that and will be ask series and serious questions. What is you purpose? Visitor?  tourist? You need to show a supporting documents/ Want to migrate. Really. How will you financially live or support yourself?/ Applying for work? qualifications etc. 
For poor non English people will not even bother to apply. If that is so easy to enter legally then they will not bother risking their lives crossing the border.


----------



## charwin95

Obama is not popular in Mexico despite  all his efforts of handling illegals in this country. You would think they should love him but NO. 
Why? In Mexico Obama is known to have deported millions of illegals. The increase of border patrol agents thus making it very hard to cross. 
Some of these illegals do go home to Mexico attend special occasions like weddings or funeral. These people are having a very difficult getting back to US. All had tried multiple times to crossed illegally and as many 15 times but deported 15x.


----------



## barryqwalsh

Donald Polish said:


> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...



The rest of Mexico should join the US union, the north of Mexico joined in the 1850s.


----------



## Delenn05

Donald Polish said:


> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...


I don't know that immigration to America is mostly illegal, I don't know that it isn't.  I don't have the statistics on that.  I do know that there are plenty of illegal non Hispanics in the US who have overstayed their visas.  But, nobody notices them because they "look American" 

Think about what you just said; they risk dehydration and death and other things trying to cross the border.  Why would someone take such a risk? For fun? Or as you said, because they "like to be illegal"?  You really think people would take such a great risk for a silly frivolous reason?  I think some are desperate.  Others are drug dealers, or other criminals coming to the US to probably do business with other criminals here in the US.  Again, I don't know the statistics on that.  

I do think that the US needs to get a handle on immigration; my main concern at the moment is having people who would do the US great harm(terrorists) entering the US through Mexico.

I can't tell you exactly what the process is to come here legally.  I can tell you that it takes years.  My dad came here (Chicago) from Mexico on a work visa back in 1966.  My mom was here briefly with my 2 older brothers and older sister.  While she was here my other sister was born in 1967.  In 1968 my mom went back to Mexico with the 4 kids, and she was pregnant with me.  That same year, she began the process of getting everything in order so the whole family could move to the US legally.  My dad, also, worked on getting his permanent residency while he was up here working.  Long story short, the first 7 years of my life, I saw my dad a couple of weeks a year, because, he was living in Chicago, and we were in Mexico.  I realize the great sacrifice my parents made, being apart from each other for so long.  My mom having to look after 5 kids on her own, my dad having to be away from his family.  Finally in 1975 the rest of us were able to move to Chicago.  We really only lived in Chicago one year and moved to the suburbs after that.  I'm currently in the far north suburbs, half an hour away from the Wisconsin border.  

In any case, I am really torn on the immigration issue.  On the one hand, I understand the desperation that drives people to come here illegally.  On the other hand, I feel like it's a slap in the face to those of us who did it the right way.  I think of my parent's sacrifice and it just really irks me that someone would "jump the line" so to speak.  But, as I stated earlier, my biggest concern is that terrorists would take advantage of the southern border to make their way here undetected just to wreak havoc and cause death and destruction.


----------



## Delenn05

Delenn05 said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that immigration to America is mostly illegal, I don't know that it isn't.  I don't have the statistics on that.  I do know that there are plenty of illegal non Hispanics in the US who have overstayed their visas.  But, nobody notices them because they "look American"
> 
> Think about what you just said; they risk dehydration and death and other things trying to cross the border.  Why would someone take such a risk? For fun? Or as you said, because they "like to be illegal"?  You really think people would take such a great risk for a silly frivolous reason?  I think some are desperate.  Others are drug dealers, or other criminals coming to the US to probably do business with other criminals here in the US.  Again, I don't know the statistics on that.
> 
> I do think that the US needs to get a handle on immigration; my main concern at the moment is having people who would do the US great harm(terrorists) entering the US through Mexico.
> 
> I can't tell you exactly what the process is to come here legally.  I can tell you that it takes years.  My dad came here (Chicago) from Mexico on a work visa back in 1966.  My mom was here briefly with my 2 older brothers and older sister.  While she was here my other sister was born in 1967.  In 1968 my mom went back to Mexico with the 4 kids, and she was pregnant with me.  That same year, she began the process of getting everything in order so the whole family could move to the US legally.  My dad, also, worked on getting his permanent residency while he was up here working.  Long story short, the first 7 years of my life, I saw my dad a couple of weeks a year, because, he was living in Chicago, and we were in Mexico.  I realize the great sacrifice my parents made, being apart from each other for so long.  My mom having to look after 5 kids on her own, my dad having to be away from his family.  Finally in 1975 the rest of us were able to move to Chicago.  We really only lived in Chicago one year and moved to the suburbs after that.  I'm currently in the far north suburbs, half an hour away from the Wisconsin border.
> 
> In any case, I am really torn on the immigration issue.  On the one hand, I understand the desperation that drives people to come here illegally.  On the other hand, I feel like it's a slap in the face to those of us who did it the right way.  I think of my parent's sacrifice and it just really irks me that someone would "jump the line" so to speak.  But, as I stated earlier, my biggest concern is that terrorists would take advantage of the southern border to make their way here undetected just to wreak havoc and cause death and destruction.
Click to expand...

Oh, and I forgot to add, that we are all now US citizens.  We have been since 1986.


----------



## ninja007

why do libs always defend illegals?


----------



## longknife

Tens of thousands of Mexicans have work visas and enter and depart the USA on a daily basis. 







Tens of thousands more have short term visas to come and visit relatives.

It's the criminal class that we have serious problems with.


----------



## charwin95

longknife said:


> Tens of thousands of Mexicans have work visas and enter and depart the USA on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands more have short term visas to come and visit relatives.
> 
> It's the criminal class that we have serious problems with.



Tens of thousands more have short visas to come and visits relatives???
If that  is true then there are no illegals crossing the borders. They just drive up to the borders..... Ummm I'm visiting a relative. I will return tomorrow.  
I know that when an illegal return to Mexico to attend important occasion such as wedding or a funeral. They have to return to US illegally. Some are caught multiple times as many as 15 then deported 15 times.


----------



## longknife

My brother-in-Law who lives in Tijuana has a pass that allows him to freely cross the border. So does my sister-in-law who live in Mazatlan. They can obtain them just about anywhere at the border with no problem.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## charwin95

longknife said:


> My brother-in-Law who lives in Tijuana has a pass that allows him to freely cross the border. So does my sister-in-law who live in Mazatlan. They can obtain them just about anywhere at the border with no problem.


Is your brother in law or your sister in law are Mexican or US citizen?


----------



## longknife

charwin95 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother-in-Law who lives in Tijuana has a pass that allows him to freely cross the border. So does my sister-in-law who live in Mazatlan. They can obtain them just about anywhere at the border with no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your brother in law or your sister in law are Mexican or US citizen?
Click to expand...


Mexicans.

Getting back to the main thread, one of the reasons many Mexicans cross the border illegally is because of the excessive cost and time needed to apply for a visa. I went through getting my wife and her five children their green cards more than 25 years ago and it costs me thousands of dollars.

I have no idea what it is today but can just about bet it precludes anybody but wealthy Mexicans to go through the process.


----------



## Oldglory1

longknife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother-in-Law who lives in Tijuana has a pass that allows him to freely cross the border. So does my sister-in-law who live in Mazatlan. They can obtain them just about anywhere at the border with no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your brother in law or your sister in law are Mexican or US citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexicans.
> 
> Getting back to the main thread, one of the reasons many Mexicans cross the border illegally is because of the excessive cost and time needed to apply for a visa. I went through getting my wife and her five children their green cards more than 25 years ago and it costs me thousands of dollars.
> 
> I have no idea what it is today but can just about bet it precludes anybody but wealthy Mexicans to go through the process.
Click to expand...


Tough cookies!   We don't need all these poor, unskilled and uneducated Mexicans or others like then coming here in the first place.   They are a burden to our society.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

WillHaftawaite said:


> only til San Andreas quakes the last time.


Talk about an oil slick


----------



## Katzndogz

Mexicans think it's one country and shouldn't have borders between mexico and the US.  They laughingly refer to us as one people.

Which is an indication of how really stupid they are.


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mexicans think it's one country and shouldn't have borders between mexico and the US.  They laughingly refer to us as one people.
> 
> Which is an indication of how really stupid they are.






Oh, that's what all Mexican people think? Really?


----------



## Oldglory1

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mexicans think it's one country and shouldn't have borders between mexico and the US.  They laughingly refer to us as one people.
> 
> Which is an indication of how really stupid they are.



It's a Reconquista attitude.   Mexicans are citizens of Mexico.  Americans are citizens of the U.S.   Yes, they are stupid and can't make anything of Mexico so think they can claim this country instead.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans think it's one country and shouldn't have borders between mexico and the US.  They laughingly refer to us as one people.
> 
> Which is an indication of how really stupid they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Reconquista attitude.   Mexicans are citizens of Mexico.  Americans are citizens of the U.S.   Yes, they are stupid and can't make anything of Mexico so think they can claim this country instead.
Click to expand...




All Mexicans are stupid? That is a stupid thing to say, stupid.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans think it's one country and shouldn't have borders between mexico and the US.  They laughingly refer to us as one people.
> 
> Which is an indication of how really stupid they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Reconquista attitude.   Mexicans are citizens of Mexico.  Americans are citizens of the U.S.   Yes, they are stupid and can't make anything of Mexico so think they can claim this country instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Mexicans are stupid? That is a stupid thing to say, stupid.
Click to expand...

the smart ones stay in their own country and imagine ways to make it better, then work toward that goal. If that goal cannot be met or realized, then they will being the paper work to move to the U.S where they can use their intellect to create a better life for not only them, but for those already here. We need and welcome these people.
 the stupid ones sneak into the U.S and try to suck off what others have built. fuck these filthy animals.
 so, its easy to say that those here illegally are stupid.


----------



## charwin95

Maryland Patriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans think it's one country and shouldn't have borders between mexico and the US.  They laughingly refer to us as one people.
> 
> Which is an indication of how really stupid they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Reconquista attitude.   Mexicans are citizens of Mexico.  Americans are citizens of the U.S.   Yes, they are stupid and can't make anything of Mexico so think they can claim this country instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Mexicans are stupid? That is a stupid thing to say, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the smart ones stay in their own country and imagine ways to make it better, then work toward that goal. If that goal cannot be met or realized, then they will being the paper work to move to the U.S where they can use their intellect to create a better life for not only them, but for those already here. We need and welcome these people.
> the stupid ones sneak into the U.S and try to suck off what others have built. fuck these filthy animals.
> so, its easy to say that those here illegally are stupid.
Click to expand...


Actually the smart ones tend to leave Mexico for better life and future. If you smart you leave and why would anyone stay in a rotten country. If you are stupid then stay there and rot. That's the reality.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

charwin95 said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans think it's one country and shouldn't have borders between mexico and the US.  They laughingly refer to us as one people.
> 
> Which is an indication of how really stupid they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Reconquista attitude.   Mexicans are citizens of Mexico.  Americans are citizens of the U.S.   Yes, they are stupid and can't make anything of Mexico so think they can claim this country instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Mexicans are stupid? That is a stupid thing to say, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the smart ones stay in their own country and imagine ways to make it better, then work toward that goal. If that goal cannot be met or realized, then they will being the paper work to move to the U.S where they can use their intellect to create a better life for not only them, but for those already here. We need and welcome these people.
> the stupid ones sneak into the U.S and try to suck off what others have built. fuck these filthy animals.
> so, its easy to say that those here illegally are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the smart ones tend to leave Mexico for better life and future. If you smart you leave and why would anyone stay in a rotten country. If you are stupid then stay there and rot. That's the reality.
Click to expand...

If the illegal ones were smart they wouldnt have to come here and beg from citizens.
 at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.


----------



## Unkotare

Maryland Patriot said:


> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.



Obviously untrue, regardless of one's stance on the issues. Just more illogical nonsense from a brainless bigot.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Unkotare said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously untrue, regardless of one's stance on the issues. Just more illogical nonsense from a brainless bigot.
Click to expand...

obviously you have no clue so maybe you should STFU. Nobody cares about your illegal ass either.


----------



## Unkotare

Maryland Patriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously untrue, regardless of one's stance on the issues. Just more illogical nonsense from a brainless bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously you have no clue .
Click to expand...



Obviously you are averse to logic.


----------



## Unkotare

Maryland Patriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously untrue, regardless of one's stance on the issues. Just more illogical nonsense from a brainless bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your illegal ass ...
Click to expand...


??????


----------



## charwin95

Maryland Patriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans think it's one country and shouldn't have borders between mexico and the US.  They laughingly refer to us as one people.
> 
> Which is an indication of how really stupid they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Reconquista attitude.   Mexicans are citizens of Mexico.  Americans are citizens of the U.S.   Yes, they are stupid and can't make anything of Mexico so think they can claim this country instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Mexicans are stupid? That is a stupid thing to say, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the smart ones stay in their own country and imagine ways to make it better, then work toward that goal. If that goal cannot be met or realized, then they will being the paper work to move to the U.S where they can use their intellect to create a better life for not only them, but for those already here. We need and welcome these people.
> the stupid ones sneak into the U.S and try to suck off what others have built. fuck these filthy animals.
> so, its easy to say that those here illegally are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the smart ones tend to leave Mexico for better life and future. If you smart you leave and why would anyone stay in a rotten country. If you are stupid then stay there and rot. That's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the illegal ones were smart they wouldnt have to come here and beg from citizens.
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
Click to expand...


Are you sure  they are Mexicans? The closest border from Maryland is San Antonio, Tx approximately 1,700 miles. I don't think illegals can walk that far.


----------



## Conservative65

Moonglow said:


> Many don't have the money...If Trump is elected, tear down the Statue of Liberty...



Tough shit.  Let them do like the rest of us that want something and have to save.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

charwin95 said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Reconquista attitude.   Mexicans are citizens of Mexico.  Americans are citizens of the U.S.   Yes, they are stupid and can't make anything of Mexico so think they can claim this country instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Mexicans are stupid? That is a stupid thing to say, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the smart ones stay in their own country and imagine ways to make it better, then work toward that goal. If that goal cannot be met or realized, then they will being the paper work to move to the U.S where they can use their intellect to create a better life for not only them, but for those already here. We need and welcome these people.
> the stupid ones sneak into the U.S and try to suck off what others have built. fuck these filthy animals.
> so, its easy to say that those here illegally are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the smart ones tend to leave Mexico for better life and future. If you smart you leave and why would anyone stay in a rotten country. If you are stupid then stay there and rot. That's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the illegal ones were smart they wouldnt have to come here and beg from citizens.
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure  they are Mexicans? The closest border from Maryland is San Antonio, Tx approximately 1,700 miles. I don't think illegals can walk that far.
Click to expand...

The word retard just jumped into my mind for some reason.
 You are telling us that the illegals dont make it any farther into the U.S than they can walk? seriously?


----------



## Maryland Patriot

charwin95 said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Reconquista attitude.   Mexicans are citizens of Mexico.  Americans are citizens of the U.S.   Yes, they are stupid and can't make anything of Mexico so think they can claim this country instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Mexicans are stupid? That is a stupid thing to say, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the smart ones stay in their own country and imagine ways to make it better, then work toward that goal. If that goal cannot be met or realized, then they will being the paper work to move to the U.S where they can use their intellect to create a better life for not only them, but for those already here. We need and welcome these people.
> the stupid ones sneak into the U.S and try to suck off what others have built. fuck these filthy animals.
> so, its easy to say that those here illegally are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the smart ones tend to leave Mexico for better life and future. If you smart you leave and why would anyone stay in a rotten country. If you are stupid then stay there and rot. That's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the illegal ones were smart they wouldnt have to come here and beg from citizens.
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure  they are Mexicans? The closest border from Maryland is San Antonio, Tx approximately 1,700 miles. I don't think illegals can walk that far.
Click to expand...

one more thing, 
 The closest "border" to Maryland is 750 miles. Learn your geography before you type.
 Or, maybe be more specific


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Donald Polish said:


> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...



Think each country's allotted x number of immigrants per year, and it varies by country. Presumedly then the demand far exceeds the supply (number allowed.)


----------



## Unkotare

Maryland Patriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Mexicans are stupid? That is a stupid thing to say, stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> the smart ones stay in their own country and imagine ways to make it better, then work toward that goal. If that goal cannot be met or realized, then they will being the paper work to move to the U.S where they can use their intellect to create a better life for not only them, but for those already here. We need and welcome these people.
> the stupid ones sneak into the U.S and try to suck off what others have built. fuck these filthy animals.
> so, its easy to say that those here illegally are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the smart ones tend to leave Mexico for better life and future. If you smart you leave and why would anyone stay in a rotten country. If you are stupid then stay there and rot. That's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the illegal ones were smart they wouldnt have to come here and beg from citizens.
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure  they are Mexicans? The closest border from Maryland is San Antonio, Tx approximately 1,700 miles. I don't think illegals can walk that far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word retard just jumped into my mind for some reason.
> You are telling us that the illegals dont make it any farther into the U.S than they can walk? seriously?
Click to expand...



R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Unkotare said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> the smart ones stay in their own country and imagine ways to make it better, then work toward that goal. If that goal cannot be met or realized, then they will being the paper work to move to the U.S where they can use their intellect to create a better life for not only them, but for those already here. We need and welcome these people.
> the stupid ones sneak into the U.S and try to suck off what others have built. fuck these filthy animals.
> so, its easy to say that those here illegally are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the smart ones tend to leave Mexico for better life and future. If you smart you leave and why would anyone stay in a rotten country. If you are stupid then stay there and rot. That's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the illegal ones were smart they wouldnt have to come here and beg from citizens.
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure  they are Mexicans? The closest border from Maryland is San Antonio, Tx approximately 1,700 miles. I don't think illegals can walk that far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word retard just jumped into my mind for some reason.
> You are telling us that the illegals dont make it any farther into the U.S than they can walk? seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
Click to expand...

Dont know if you have noticed but, I personally dont give a crap about political correctness. Too many other things in life to get butt hurt over. 
 now stop being a retard.


----------



## Unkotare

Maryland Patriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the smart ones tend to leave Mexico for better life and future. If you smart you leave and why would anyone stay in a rotten country. If you are stupid then stay there and rot. That's the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegal ones were smart they wouldnt have to come here and beg from citizens.
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure  they are Mexicans? The closest border from Maryland is San Antonio, Tx approximately 1,700 miles. I don't think illegals can walk that far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word retard just jumped into my mind for some reason.
> You are telling us that the illegals dont make it any farther into the U.S than they can walk? seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont know if you have noticed but, I personally dont give a crap about political correctness. Too many other things in life to get butt hurt over.
> now stop being a retard.
Click to expand...


Special Olympics: Examining the Damaging Impact of the R-Word


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Unkotare said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the illegal ones were smart they wouldnt have to come here and beg from citizens.
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure  they are Mexicans? The closest border from Maryland is San Antonio, Tx approximately 1,700 miles. I don't think illegals can walk that far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word retard just jumped into my mind for some reason.
> You are telling us that the illegals dont make it any farther into the U.S than they can walk? seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont know if you have noticed but, I personally dont give a crap about political correctness. Too many other things in life to get butt hurt over.
> now stop being a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Special Olympics: Examining the Damaging Impact of the R-Word
Click to expand...

sorry, the libs have over used political correctness, nobody cares anymore.
 just wait, calling the retards special will be offensive in a couple more years, bless their little retarded hearts.


----------



## Unkotare

Maryland Patriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure  they are Mexicans? The closest border from Maryland is San Antonio, Tx approximately 1,700 miles. I don't think illegals can walk that far.
> 
> 
> 
> The word retard just jumped into my mind for some reason.
> You are telling us that the illegals dont make it any farther into the U.S than they can walk? seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont know if you have noticed but, I personally dont give a crap about political correctness. Too many other things in life to get butt hurt over.
> now stop being a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Special Olympics: Examining the Damaging Impact of the R-Word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, the libs have over used political correctness, nobody cares anymore.
> just wait, calling the retards special will be offensive in a couple more years, bless their little retarded hearts.
Click to expand...




Ending the R-word: Ban it or understand it? - CNN.com


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Unkotare said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word retard just jumped into my mind for some reason.
> You are telling us that the illegals dont make it any farther into the U.S than they can walk? seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont know if you have noticed but, I personally dont give a crap about political correctness. Too many other things in life to get butt hurt over.
> now stop being a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Special Olympics: Examining the Damaging Impact of the R-Word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, the libs have over used political correctness, nobody cares anymore.
> just wait, calling the retards special will be offensive in a couple more years, bless their little retarded hearts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ending the R-word: Ban it or understand it? - CNN.com
Click to expand...

not too quick on the uptake, are you tard?


----------



## charwin95

Maryland Patriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Mexicans are stupid? That is a stupid thing to say, stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> the smart ones stay in their own country and imagine ways to make it better, then work toward that goal. If that goal cannot be met or realized, then they will being the paper work to move to the U.S where they can use their intellect to create a better life for not only them, but for those already here. We need and welcome these people.
> the stupid ones sneak into the U.S and try to suck off what others have built. fuck these filthy animals.
> so, its easy to say that those here illegally are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the smart ones tend to leave Mexico for better life and future. If you smart you leave and why would anyone stay in a rotten country. If you are stupid then stay there and rot. That's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the illegal ones were smart they wouldnt have to come here and beg from citizens.
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure  they are Mexicans? The closest border from Maryland is San Antonio, Tx approximately 1,700 miles. I don't think illegals can walk that far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more thing,
> The closest "border" to Maryland is 750 miles. Learn your geography before you type.
> Or, maybe be more specific
Click to expand...


Talking about stupidity. Look at your geography. I even mentioned from San Antonio, Tx. Your 750 miles is way way off from Maryland to the closest border.


----------



## Unkotare

Maryland Patriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if you have noticed but, I personally dont give a crap about political correctness. Too many other things in life to get butt hurt over.
> now stop being a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Special Olympics: Examining the Damaging Impact of the R-Word
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, the libs have over used political correctness, nobody cares anymore.
> just wait, calling the retards special will be offensive in a couple more years, bless their little retarded hearts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ending the R-word: Ban it or understand it? - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not too quick on the uptake, are you tard?
Click to expand...





That would seem to be YOUR problem, low-life.


----------



## charwin95

Maryland Patriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Mexicans are stupid? That is a stupid thing to say, stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> the smart ones stay in their own country and imagine ways to make it better, then work toward that goal. If that goal cannot be met or realized, then they will being the paper work to move to the U.S where they can use their intellect to create a better life for not only them, but for those already here. We need and welcome these people.
> the stupid ones sneak into the U.S and try to suck off what others have built. fuck these filthy animals.
> so, its easy to say that those here illegally are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the smart ones tend to leave Mexico for better life and future. If you smart you leave and why would anyone stay in a rotten country. If you are stupid then stay there and rot. That's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the illegal ones were smart they wouldnt have to come here and beg from citizens.
> at least the ones that end up in Maryland are all worthless pieces of shit that have no value at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure  they are Mexicans? The closest border from Maryland is San Antonio, Tx approximately 1,700 miles. I don't think illegals can walk that far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word retard just jumped into my mind for some reason.
> You are telling us that the illegals dont make it any farther into the U.S than they can walk? seriously?
Click to expand...


You are dumb and stupid. I know you are retard from the start but if you want to use those potty word just to express  your opinion YOU are a looser. I asked you a question. Are YOU sure they are Mexicans? You live in Maryland you don't even know what the hell you are talking about. Most or all of the illegals about 99% in Maryland are from El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras. Do you want me to explain how and why the SA countries tend to go that route instead if settling in California, Texas, Arizona etc.?


----------



## LilOlLady

Luddly Neddite said:


> The ignorance about Mexicans and Mexico is just astounding.
> 
> Most are migrant workers who don't want to be  citizens.
> 
> Sadly, the over-reaction of racist assholes in the US has resulted in many not being able to get home.
> 
> Hundreds come across legally to shop or work and then go home.



Where have your head been? You are in denial. 20 million illegal aliens in this country should awake you to the truth about illegal immigration. We are "racist assholes" because we want people to come here legally and we know who are here. I have to obey the laws or I pay the consequences and aliens should also but instead democrats want to reward them with amnesty. WTF is this doing to fix the problem?


----------



## Conservative65

longknife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother-in-Law who lives in Tijuana has a pass that allows him to freely cross the border. So does my sister-in-law who live in Mazatlan. They can obtain them just about anywhere at the border with no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your brother in law or your sister in law are Mexican or US citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexicans.
> 
> Getting back to the main thread, one of the reasons many Mexicans cross the border illegally is because of the excessive cost and time needed to apply for a visa. I went through getting my wife and her five children their green cards more than 25 years ago and it costs me thousands of dollars.
> 
> I have no idea what it is today but can just about bet it precludes anybody but wealthy Mexicans to go through the process.
Click to expand...


Should we change the rules because the end users don't like them?


----------



## DixieJohn

What? Do you want more mexican immigrants in the US? We should deport them all before it's too late.


----------



## Mudda

Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.


----------



## charwin95

Mudda said:


> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.



How?


----------



## Stephanie

WHY SHOULD they? they see this Government: *YOUR ELECTED Representatives* will give them things if they just DEMAND it enough.
Driver License
health care
welfare
etc sucking up all the resources that was for YOU the legal citizens and YOUR FAMILIES


----------



## Mudda

charwin95 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.


----------



## longknife

Mudda said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
Click to expand...


Why just Chicos?

Why not everyone? Come up with a passport or go to a detention center until a family member can show up to prove your citizenship. And then check THEM out as well.


----------



## Mudda

longknife said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why just Chicos?
> 
> Why not everyone? Come up with a passport or go to a detention center until a family member can show up to prove your citizenship. And then check THEM out as well.
Click to expand...

It would be easier to start with an easily identifiable species. Plus, we can't do it all at once, there's just too many. But the fine thing for employers would make a lot of them leave anyways. But ya, eventually expend the program if necessary.


----------



## danielpalos

Donald Polish said:


> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...


Our War on Drugs may be part of the problem.


----------



## charwin95

Mudda said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
Click to expand...


You may proceed.


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
Click to expand...



Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
Click to expand...

Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

The waiting list to legally emigrate from Mexico to the US is something like 35 years.


----------



## charwin95

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
Click to expand...


Okay. .....Tell me what and how it works in order to accomplish what you are talking about? Since when we shoot people crossing the border? This is not South/North Korea.


----------



## Mudda

charwin95 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. .....Tell me what and how it works in order to accomplish what you are talking about? Since when we shoot people crossing the border? This is not South/North Korea.
Click to expand...

If you want to be a pussy, shoot them with rubber bullets. Problem solved.


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
Click to expand...




You seem to want to emote like a little drama queen over nonsense that will never happen.


----------



## Unkotare

theDoctorisIn said:


> The waiting list to legally emigrate from Mexico to the US is something like 35 years.




I'd like to see a link for that.


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to want to emote like a little drama queen over nonsense that will never happen.
Click to expand...

Let's hear your solution, missy.


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to want to emote like a little drama queen over nonsense that will never happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hear your solution, missy.
Click to expand...


What do you mean by "missy"?


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to want to emote like a little drama queen over nonsense that will never happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hear your solution, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "missy"?
Click to expand...

That's what I thought, you have no solution, ma'am.


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to want to emote like a little drama queen over nonsense that will never happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hear your solution, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "missy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought, you have no solution, ma'am.
Click to expand...



What do you mean by "ma'am"? 

Do you want to play games, drama queen? Or do you really want to discuss an important issue?


----------



## charwin95

Mudda said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. .....Tell me what and how it works in order to accomplish what you are talking about? Since when we shoot people crossing the border? This is not South/North Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to be a pussy, shoot them with rubber bullets. Problem solved.
Click to expand...


Right on bro...is that your solution? Do you have any logistical plan at least? You've been watching too much movies or you are a kid with no common sense.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to want to emote like a little drama queen over nonsense that will never happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hear your solution, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "missy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought, you have no solution, ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "ma'am"?
> 
> Do you want to play games, drama queen? Or do you really want to discuss an important issue?
Click to expand...


He does not have any clue what this dude is talking about.


----------



## Mudda

charwin95 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. .....Tell me what and how it works in order to accomplish what you are talking about? Since when we shoot people crossing the border? This is not South/North Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to be a pussy, shoot them with rubber bullets. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on bro...is that your solution? Do you have any logistical plan at least? You've been watching too much movies or you are a kid with no common sense.
Click to expand...

Put the army on the border and shoot to kill. That'll stop them one way or another.
And it's easy enough to stop beaners on the street and check IDs...


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to want to emote like a little drama queen over nonsense that will never happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hear your solution, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "missy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought, you have no solution, ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "ma'am"?
> 
> Do you want to play games, drama queen? Or do you really want to discuss an important issue?
Click to expand...

Listen lady, I've put forward a logical and do-able plan. Show me yours.


----------



## danielpalos

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
Click to expand...

Dear, we have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Is Capitalism just useless to the right or can they not make it work.


----------



## danielpalos

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to want to emote like a little drama queen over nonsense that will never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear your solution, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "missy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought, you have no solution, ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "ma'am"?
> 
> Do you want to play games, drama queen? Or do you really want to discuss an important issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen lady, I've put forward a logical and do-able plan. Show me yours.
Click to expand...

My good Comrade, we have a Commerce Clause not a Social Clause regarding foreign nations.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lol, Mexican citizens come here and get legal American naturalization by over 100,000/year. Based on data I've seen in recent years this is more then the illegals that come here..


----------



## Mudda

Mexicans don't come legally because they know that they're uneducated, can't speak English, and have never heard of soap. So they know they have no chance legally.


----------



## ScienceRocks

danielpalos said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, tell them all to go back to Mexico and apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop all the Chicos on the street. Anyone without proof of US citizenship gets deported. Then put the US army on the border with an order to shoot to kill anyone who crosses into the US. Anyone caught employing an illegal would get fined 100K per, per day. It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such emo-nonsense does absolutely nothing to advance any serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, because you only want to talk about things that won't work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear, we have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Is Capitalism just useless to the right or can they not make it work.
Click to expand...



Our trade deals favor the poor countries as all of our corporations move operations over there out of greed.


----------



## Old Yeller

theDoctorisIn said:


> The waiting list to legally emigrate from Mexico to the US is something like 35 years.




I guess we are full up then?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Mudda said:


> Mexicans don't come legally because they know that they're uneducated, can't speak English, and have never heard of soap. So they know they have no chance legally.



99,300 naturalization from Mexico alone in 2013 out of 780,000. http://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/files/publications/ois_natz_fr_2013.pdf


----------



## MaryL

Who's kidding who here? We don't hold illegal aliens feet to the fire. Because  namby pamby white  liberals with a massive self hate guilt complex want to  to fix every past crime by letting minorities indulge in new crimes.  Somehow that's going to fix everything if we look the other way and equivocate. Right.


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Mexicans don't come legally because they know that they're uneducated, can't speak English, and have never heard of soap. ...




By that criteria, you should leave immediately.


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to want to emote like a little drama queen over nonsense that will never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear your solution, missy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "missy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought, you have no solution, ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "ma'am"?
> 
> Do you want to play games, drama queen? Or do you really want to discuss an important issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, I've put forward a logical and do-able plan. ....
Click to expand...



No, you have not. You have only played at stupid games like some self-indulgent child. None of the nonsense you posted is ever going to happen and in whatever rare sober moments you have you know it.


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because they know that they're uneducated, can't speak English, and have never heard of soap. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that criteria, you should leave immediately.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because they know that they're uneducated, can't speak English, and have never heard of soap. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that criteria, you should leave immediately.
Click to expand...

Listen lady, if you love beaners so much, why don't you move to Mexico?


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because they know that they're uneducated, can't speak English, and have never heard of soap. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that criteria, you should leave immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because they know that they're uneducated, can't speak English, and have never heard of soap. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By that criteria, you should leave immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you love beaners [sic] so much, why don't you move to Mexico?
Click to expand...



Why do you hate logic so much, buffoon? Your drama-queen emoting has nothing to do with the issue of illegal immigration from Mexico or anywhere else. The first step in addressing the issue is to stop wasting time with such childish idiocy.


----------



## danielpalos

MaryL said:


> Who's kidding who here? We don't hold illegal aliens feet to the fire. Because  namby pamby white  liberals with a massive self hate guilt complex want to  to fix every past crime by letting minorities indulge in new crimes.  Somehow that's going to fix everything if we look the other way and equivocate. Right.


Nope; we have a Commerce Clause that the Right prefers to bear false witness to, while proclaiming they are for the "gospel Truth".


----------



## Wry Catcher

Donald Polish said:


> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...



Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell? 

"The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico." 


Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com


----------



## 007

CrusaderFrank said:


> Or maybe it's time to send 82nd and 101st to Mexico city and annex the whole country take their oil and drug money


Now you're talking.


----------



## 007

Wry Catcher said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
Click to expand...

They had no more legal right to lay claim to that territory than the indians did. There were no boundaries or borders drawn back then. It was still you fight for it, you win it land, and America fought for it and won it, just like any other nation did the world over.


----------



## Wry Catcher

007 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had no more legal right to lay claim to that territory than the indians did. There were no boundaries or borders drawn back then. It was still you fight for it, you win it land, and America fought for it and won it, just like any other nation did the world over.
Click to expand...


No boundaries or borders existed back then?  Think about it, did New York State have boundaries?  What decided on the boundaries and borders for States and Nations?  Most times Rivers and other natural formations did. 

Imperialism ( a policy of extending a country's power and influence through diplomacy or military force ) both were employed by Spain and later the US.  Russia occupied Alaska and sold it to us; France occupied much of the middle of our country sold it to us, Florida was ceded to us and and Mexico's land was taken by force, See:

Adams–Onís Treaty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com


----------



## danielpalos

Why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?  Are there No Good Capitalists to be found in our _fine_ Republic?


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
Click to expand...


Are you claiming that Mexican Illegals are justified in coming here because the lands is really theirs?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Mexican Illegals are justified in coming here because the lands is really theirs?
Click to expand...

There is no justification for Bad social management.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Mexican Illegals are justified in coming here because the lands is really theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no justification for Bad social management.
Click to expand...



I see no reason to spam up this thread with your incoherent nonsense. So, I will not be answering you. 

Sorry, no offense meant.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Mexican Illegals are justified in coming here because the lands is really theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no justification for Bad social management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason to spam up this thread with your incoherent nonsense. So, I will not be answering you.
> 
> Sorry, no offense meant.
Click to expand...

it is about public, social policies, dear.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Mexican Illegals are justified in coming here because the lands is really theirs?
Click to expand...


Strange spin on my post, I made no such claim.  I simply reported historical facts.

Q.  Does might make right?


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Mexican Illegals are justified in coming here because the lands is really theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange spin on my post, I made no such claim.  I simply reported historical facts.
> 
> Q.  Does might make right?
Click to expand...



It is "strange spin" to think that your "report" is in relation to the OP you were REPLYING TO?

Perhaps instead of making us guess then, what the fuck you mean, you could just tell US?

and no, i do not believe the Might Makes Right.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Mexican Illegals are justified in coming here because the lands is really theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange spin on my post, I made no such claim.  I simply reported historical facts.
> 
> Q.  Does might make right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is "strange spin" to think that your "report" is in relation to the OP you were REPLYING TO?
> 
> Perhaps instead of making us guess then, what the fuck you mean, you could just tell US?
> 
> and no, i do not believe the Might Makes Right.
Click to expand...


The vast majority of the people of Mexico and Central America entering the US do so for a better life, much as did the settlers who left the east in the 19th century and moved west.

Do you now understand "what the fuck" I meant.


----------



## charwin95

danielpalos said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's kidding who here? We don't hold illegal aliens feet to the fire. Because  namby pamby white  liberals with a massive self hate guilt complex want to  to fix every past crime by letting minorities indulge in new crimes.  Somehow that's going to fix everything if we look the other way and equivocate. Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope; we have a Commerce Clause that the Right prefers to bear false witness to, while proclaiming they are for the "gospel Truth".
Click to expand...


Republicans control both senate and congress and best position to reform immigration. Yet they refused to reform the immigration. But rights keep (blaming) pointing to the left.


----------



## Wry Catcher

charwin95 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's kidding who here? We don't hold illegal aliens feet to the fire. Because  namby pamby white  liberals with a massive self hate guilt complex want to  to fix every past crime by letting minorities indulge in new crimes.  Somehow that's going to fix everything if we look the other way and equivocate. Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope; we have a Commerce Clause that the Right prefers to bear false witness to, while proclaiming they are for the "gospel Truth".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans control both senate and congress and best position to reform immigration. Yet they refused to reform the immigration. But rights keep (blaming) pointing to the left.
Click to expand...


Members of the Clown Car are competing for the nomination of the Republican Party and most have observed Trump's popularity, and have decided to follow his lead in hole or in part.   

No doubt the eventual nominee will speak from the other side of his or her mouth in the hope that the Latino voters will have forgotten how poorly the Republicans have treated their culture and contributions to 
the United States.


----------



## Unkotare

Wry Catcher said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
Click to expand...




And?


----------



## Unkotare

007 said:


> There were no boundaries or borders drawn back then.....




Of course there were.


----------



## Unkotare

Wry Catcher said:


> .... and Mexico's land was taken by force...





No, that land was purchased from Mexico after Mexico lost a war that Mexico started.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Unkotare said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


and those who settled the lands once held by Native Americans were little different than those who come north to find a better life for themselves and their children.

Of course some bad apples accompany them, as did some bad apples who come west in the 19th century.  The American's were called settlers, and those today who come north are called illegals.  Neither one had papers, but the government made the natives move to accommodate the 19th century immigrants.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Unkotare said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... and Mexico's land was taken by force...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that land was purchased from Mexico after Mexico lost a war that Mexico started.
Click to expand...


Which Mexico started the war, at the time the official government of Mexico was in exile if I remember correctly.


----------



## Unkotare

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... and Mexico's land was taken by force...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that land was purchased from Mexico after Mexico lost a war that Mexico started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which Mexico started the war, at the time the official government of Mexico was in exile if I remember correctly.
Click to expand...


You don't.


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> I'm not sure what the process is, but there is a process to legally immigrate to America - and then you can work legally and don't have to worry about deportation. Also they risk dehydration death walking through the desert for 3 days.
> Is not America so hospitable?
> Or Mexicans just like to be illegal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Manifest Destiny ring a bell?
> 
> "The Mexican-American War (1846-1848) marked the first U.S. armed conflict chiefly fought on foreign soil. It pitted a politically divided and militarily unprepared Mexico against the expansionist-minded administration of U.S. President James K. Polk, who believed the United States had a “manifest destiny” to spread across the continent to the Pacific Ocean. A border skirmish along the Rio Grande started off the fighting and was followed by a series of U.S. victories. When the dust cleared, Mexico had lost about one-third of its territory, including nearly all of present-day California, Utah, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico."
> 
> 
> Mexican-American War - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and those who settled the lands once held by Native Americans were little different than those who come north to find a better life for themselves and their children.
> 
> Of course some bad apples accompany them, as did some bad apples who come west in the 19th century.  The American's were called settlers, and those today who come north are called illegals.  Neither one had papers, but the government made the natives move to accommodate the 19th century immigrants.
Click to expand...


So, are you saying it was right then, or is it right now, or both?


----------



## Unkotare

Donald Polish said:


> Why is immigration in America illegal mostly?
> 
> 
> 
> ..




It's not.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because they know that they're uneducated, can't speak English, and have never heard of soap. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that criteria, you should leave immediately.
Click to expand...

You are out of touch with this issue and reality in general. Unko, you  never did get this issue.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because they know that they're uneducated, can't speak English, and have never heard of soap. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that criteria, you should leave immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are out of touch with this issue and reality in general. Unko, you  never did get this issue.
Click to expand...



I know more about this issue than you do, biddy. Your personal bigotry does not count as being informed.


----------



## Mudda

Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.


----------



## Likkmee

Moonglow said:


> Many don't have the money...If Trump is elected, tear down the Statue of Liberty...


 No can do. It belongs to the French(inventors of thy freedumb fry and freedumb toast)


----------



## Likkmee

Mudda said:


> Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.


Yeah. The al    CIA    took over the drug mule thing years ago duh.Much easier.


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.





Another ignorant, racist troll comment. ^


----------



## danielpalos

Mudda said:


> Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.


In my view, it has to do with being Bad capitalists and losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Only the Right believes capitalism is Useless, as long as they can be more national in their social policies.


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant, racist troll comment. ^
Click to expand...

So why do YOU think Mexicans don't come legally?


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant, racist troll comment. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do YOU think Mexicans don't come legally?
Click to expand...



"They" do, moron. In the hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant, racist troll comment. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do YOU think Mexicans don't come legally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They" do, moron. In the hundreds of thousands.
Click to expand...

At least 50% still don't, you bean poo sniffer. Why not?


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant, racist troll comment. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do YOU think Mexicans don't come legally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They" do, moron. In the hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 50% still don't.... Why not?
Click to expand...



Why have you changed the question?


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant, racist troll comment. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do YOU think Mexicans don't come legally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They" do, moron. In the hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 50% still don't.... Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you changed the question?
Click to expand...

Got no answer. Got it.


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant, racist troll comment. ^
> 
> 
> 
> So why do YOU think Mexicans don't come legally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They" do, moron. In the hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 50% still don't.... Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you changed the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got no answer. Got it.
Click to expand...


Answer to which of your questions? Need to spin some more, moron?


----------



## charwin95

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant, racist troll comment. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do YOU think Mexicans don't come legally?
Click to expand...


This just show how ignorant you are about immigration.....Why don't you troll in the Conspiracy section that's a good place for you.


----------



## Mudda

Why would Mexicans want to come here legally if they can just walk up through the borden with a big load of weed on their back and make money?


----------



## Programmer

Luddly Neddite said:


> The ignorance about Mexicans and Mexico is just astounding.
> 
> Most are migrant workers who don't want to be  citizens.
> 
> Sadly, the over-reaction of racist assholes in the US has resulted in many not being able to get home.
> 
> Hundreds come across legally to shop or work and then go home.


Yeah the ignorance promotion brigade is getting really aggressive at the Home Depot.  Astounding.

Are you in Maine?


----------



## danielpalos

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans don't come legally because we're full up of gardeners, nannies and drug mules.
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant, racist troll comment. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do YOU think Mexicans don't come legally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "They" do, moron. In the hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 50% still don't, you bean poo sniffer. Why not?
Click to expand...

Our exorbitantly expensive and Useless, War on Drugs, that merely wastes the (other) Peoples' tax monies on the coercive use of force of the State?


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Why would Mexicans want to come here legally if they can just walk up through the borden with a big load of weed on their back and make money?




Why would you do nothing but troll this and every other thread you've ever posted on, sock?


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Mexicans want to come here legally if they can just walk up through the borden with a big load of weed on their back and make money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you do nothing but troll this and every other thread you've ever posted on, sock?
Click to expand...

It's a legitimate question, slipper.


----------



## Unkotare

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Mexicans want to come here legally if they can just walk up through the borden [sic] with a big load of weed on their back [sic] and make money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you do nothing but troll this and every other thread you've ever posted on, sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a legitimate question.....
Click to expand...


No it's not, nor was it intended to be, sock.


----------



## GHook93

Luddly Neddite said:


> The ignorance about Mexicans and Mexico is just astounding.
> 
> Most are migrant workers who don't want to be  citizens.
> 
> Sadly, the over-reaction of racist assholes in the US has resulted in many not being able to get home.
> 
> Hundreds come across legally to shop or work and then go home.


Bullshit most come here to stay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielpalos

Just Bad management.


----------

